# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Đất chợ An Phú Đông & Vườn Lài, DT 4,1x21 SHR, đường 12m,giá rẻ 700 triệu

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Đất chợ An Phú Đông & Vườn Lài, DT 4,1x21 SHR, đường 12m,giá rẻ 700 triệu*



 Bán đất nền khu dân cư An Phú Đông, quận 12, giá gốc chủ đầu tư, ngay trường đại học Nguyễn Tất Thành, gần nhiều công ty xí nghiệp (chủ yếu là công ty may mặc, thương mại, dịch vụ... Cam kết không ô nhiễm môi trường), tiện ở, đầu tư, xây trọ.

 Đường nhựa trước đất 12m, điện âm, nước máy, cơ sở hạ tầng hoàn thiện, xây dựng ngay. Hỗ trợ vay Ngân hàng 50% (700 triệu) . Sổ hồng riêng từng nền, bao sang tên.

 - Diện tích: 4.1 x 21m.
 - Bán Giá Rẻ: 1.4 tỷ (tương đương 16tr/m2). Cam kết giá rẻ hơn thị trường, thuận tiện đầu tư...

 Thanh toán 50% (700 triệu) còn lại 2 tháng ra sổ vay ngân hàng.

 Tiện ích: Gần chợ, trường học cấp 1, cấp 2, cấp 3, Gần ngã tư Ga.
 - Cách chung cư Thạnh Lộc 400m.
 - Cách Ngã tư Vườn Lài - Quốc lộ 1 chỉ 100m,
 - Cách sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất 6km.
 - Bến xe Miền Đông 9km.
 - Cách ngã tư Bình Phước 2,5km.
 - Cách tuyến đường ven bờ sông Sài Gòn 700km, không khí trong lành thoáng mát, nơi đáng sống, đáng đầu tư,
 - Thuận tiện đi các quận Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Bình Thạnh.

 Thích hợp cho nhà đầu tư lướt sóng, đầu tư sinh lợi nhuận cao.

 Hình thức thanh toán :

 Đợt 1 : Cọc 100 triệu

 Đợt 2 : Thanh toán 600 triệu ( sau 3 tuần kể từ ngày đặt cọc )

 Đợt 3 : Ra sổ đi công chứng sang tên đưa hết số tiền còn lại .

 Mọi chi tiết xin LH: *0919 939 702 - 0909 996 304* Chính chủ

 WEBSITE : http://779.net.vn/nha-dat-ban/102/da...ua-12m-sh.html

----------

